# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاثنين 3 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباااح الخير 

حالة الطقس لليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأثنين 03/02/1431  الموافق  18/01/2010

يستمر تأثير نشاط الرياح السطحية على مناطق المملكة  بدءاً من المناطق الشمالية مثيرة للأتربة والغبار في حين يشمل ذلك النشاط أجزاء من  وسط وغرب المملكة ( الرياض ، القصيم ، حائل ، المدينة المنورة ، مكة المكرمة وجدة )  وتتحول السماء تدريجيا من غائمة جزئياً إلى غائمة على مناطق شمال المملكة مع فرصة  لهطول أمطار خاصةً على منطقة تبوك والمدينة المنورة قد تكون غزيرة على السواحل  المحاذية لها.




البحرالأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: أغلبها جنوبية غربية بسرعة 18-48 كم/ساعة  تتحول تدريجياً غربية إلى شمالية غربية

 على الجزء الشمالي.

 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى مترين قد يصل إلى أكثر من  مترين ونصف فترة الظهيرة . 

حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج إلى مائج.

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية إلى جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة.

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف.

 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .



 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 5 و43 دقيقه صباحا     :

درجة الحراره /  12  مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  81  %

سرعة الرياح /  0 كم ساعه

الرؤيه /  16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سيهات تشيع طالب الهندسة الميكانيكية





شارك مواطنو مدينة سيهات بمحافظة القطيف أمس الأول في تشييع  المبتعث الشاب ماجد سعيد المرزوق الذي توفي الأسبوع الماضي في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية. وكان الجثمان قد وصل مساء الجمعة إلى مطار الملك فهد الدولي بالدمام،  وكان في استقباله أهله ولفيف من أقاربه وأصدقائه الذين احتشدوا في أرض المطار  للمشاركة في نقله إلى مسقط رأسه سيهات، التي خيم عليها الحزن. وأمّ الشيخ محمد  المدلوح جموع المشيعين حيث صلي عليه ليتم بعدها مواراته الثرى. 
وكان ماجد  المرزوق المبتعث لدراسة الماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكية في جامعة ترينو في ولاية  هاواي الأمريكية قبل ثلاث سنوات قد توفي بعد مرض عضال لم يمهله طويلا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و  ..   قاتل زوجته يعترف بالجريمة...  وتصديق أقواله «شرعاً»


تطابقت تصريحات شرطة المنطقة الشرقية، مع إفادات ذوي قاتل زوجته بثلاث طعنات في  مدينة سيهات (محافظة القطيف)، أول من أمس، حول معاناة القاتل من مرض نفسي، كان  يتعاطى بسببه أدوية للعلاج. فيما كشفت الشرطة عن اعتراف القاتل بجريمته، وأنه «يجري  تصديق اعترافاته شرعاً».

وقال الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني: «إن التحقيق مع المشتبه به الأول في جريمة القتل التي حدثت ظهر أمس  (السبت) في سيهات، وراحت ضحيتها زوجة المشتبه فيه، كشفت أن الزوج مريض نفسي، وذلك  من خلال كلامه غير المترابط، وأنه كان يتلقى العلاج في أحد المستشفيات. كما كان  ملتزماً بالعلاج المُعطى له من قبل الطبيب. لكنه اعترف بأنه من قتل زوجته».

فيما أوضح أحد أقارب الجاني أنه «لم يكن واضحاً للجميع داخل الأسرة  أنه يتلقى العلاج النفسي، فقد كانت شخصيته محبوبة وملتزمة، وقريب جداً من الأسرة،  وعلاقته رائعة بالكل»، مضيفاً أنه «كان يخفي مسألة العلاج النفسي، لاعتقاده أن نظرة  المجتمع سلبية لمن يتلقى العلاج النفسي». وأبان أنه كان «كثيراً ما يطرح مسائل  للحوار، ويناقش برزانة وموضوعية. وكان ملتزماً بعمله»، مشيراً إلى أن المشاكل  الزوجية التي حدثت بينه وبين وزوجته «لا تتعدى كونها مشاكل عادية جداً، تحدث بين أي  متزوجين، ولم تتعد حدود المنزل»، مستدركاً «قبل سنوات حدثت بينهما مشكلة، وخرجت من  المنزل متوجهة إلى منزل أسرتها، إلا أن تدخل الكبار في الأسرة، دفعها إلى العودة  إلى بيتها. وكانت طوال سنوات زواجهما قادرة على امتصاص غضبه، فغالباً ما كان يصاب  بحالة عصبية. وتميزت بشخصية محببة للجميع. وكانت تعتني أشد العناية بوالدته، التي  لا زالت تسكن معهم في المنزل ذاته». وحول علاقته مع أبنائه، قال: «كانت أشبه بعلاقة  الصداقة، فقد كانوا يخرجون معه، ويعلمهم قيادة السيارة، وزوج أحدهم وهو لا زال في  سن صغيرة، إذ كان لا زال في مرحلة الدراسة»، مضيفاً «طوال يوم أمس، تلقينا عددًا من  الضغوطات من المحيط الأسري، إلا إننا استطعنا إسكاتهم، فهناك من كان يشير إلى حالته  النفسية، وتعاطيه الأدوية، وأنه مصاب بالجنون، وأن الأدوية التي يتعاطاها هي سبب  مرضه النفسي، متناسين الحالة النفسية التي نرزح تحتها، والذهول والصدمة التي لا  زالت تلازمنا. فما حدث لم يكن متوقعاً».

وذكر أن «الكثير من الأخبار الخاطئة تم تناقلها، ومنها أنه قتلها لعدم قيامها  بإعداد وجبة الغداء، إلا أن نساء الأسرة عندما توجهن إلى المنزل، كان كل شيء مُعداً  لوجبة الغداء»، مضيفاً «أكثر ما يقلقنا هو تداول الشائعات، التي منها تعالي  أصواتهما بشكل مستمر في المنزل، ووصولها إلى الجيران».


 :noworry:  والله كلام الناس واجد واحنا بعد سمنا كلام غير والله العالم بالحقيقه
في كل الحالات نسأل الله الرحمة للمقتوله والكل يشهد لها بالتقى والطيب رحمة الله عليها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

178 متدربا يلتحقون بتقنية القطيف





استقبلت الكلية التقنية بمحافظة القطيف 178 متدرباً من مختلف  التخصصات بالكلية المحاسبة والتقنية الكيميائية والدعم الفني للفصل الثلثي الثاني  الذي بدأ أمس الأول.
ويأتي ذلك ضمن برنامج أعد من قبل إدارة شؤون المتدربين  افتتحه رئيس خدمات المتدربين عبد الواحد اليوسف بكلمة توجيهية موضحاً الأنظمة  المعمول بها في الكلية والنظام الثلثي وحقوق وواجبات المتدربين. 
ورحب وكيل  الكلية لشؤون المتدربين المهندس ناصر اليِمني بالمتدربين الجدد منوهاً بأهمية  الاجتهاد في التحصيل واكتساب المهارات والالتزام باللوائح المعمول بها داخل الكلية  وتمنى للجميع التوفيق والنجاح مع بداية العام التدريبي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

18 مدير مدرسة بالقطيف يناقشون «ثقافة الجودة»





أقامت لجنة الجودة بمكتب التربية والتعليم للبنين بمحافظة القطيف  ورشة عمل تدريبية حضرها 18 مدير مدرسة من مختلف المراحل الدراسية أمس الأول.
وقد  رعى ورشة العمل مدير مكتب التربية والتعليم للبنين بالمحافظة عبد الكريم العليط،  وحضرها رافع الغامدي من وحدة دعم الجودة بالإدارة العامة للتربية والتعليم،
حيث  افتتحت الورشة بكلمة ترحيبية من رئيس لجنة الجودة فهد الخالدي، ثم كلمة عبد الكريم  العليط مدير المكتب أوضحت الأهداف التربوية من التدريب أثناء الخدمة لكسب الخبرات  والمهارات من مديرين مدربين يمارسون نفس الأعمال الإدارية في الميدان التربوي، ثم  عرض رافع الغامدي تفاصيل مشروع الجودة المدرسية لتحسين العمليات المطبقة في  المدارس. بعد ذلك بدأ الأستاذ عباس الخاطر التدريب من خلال إيضاح قصة الجودة  ومفاهيمها والنظريات التي اعتمد عليها الميدان التربوي في تطبيق الجودة، ثم عرض  حسين الصيرفي آلية نشر ثقافة الجودة في المدارس وكيفية تكوين فرق العمل والخطة  الإستراتيجية لتطبيق نظام الجودة في المدارس.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مخمور يطعن موظف الجمارك بجسر الملك فهد


أقدم مواطن مخمور فى العقد الثاني من العمر أثناء عودته مساء أمس  من مملكة البحرين على طعن موظف بجمرك جسر الملك فهد ، وذلك بعد أن استوقفه الموظف  فى منطقة الإجراءات الجمركية لتفتيش المركبة كالمتبع ولكن الشاب رفض الخضوع للتفتيش  بحجة أنه مستعجل مما أثار الشبهات حوله وعند عثور الموظف على زجاجات خمر مهربة  للاستخدام الشخصي عاجله الجاني بطعنه فى عنقة ، وعلى أثر ذلك نقل الموظف فى حالة  حرجة عن طريق الهلال الأحمر الى مستشفى الملك فهد الجامعي بالخبر فيما اقتيد الجاني  الى شرطة الجسر وقال شهود عيان: إن الشاب كان فى وضع غير طبيعي وكان يهذي بكلمات  غير مفهومة ولم تستغرق المشادة الا بضع دقائق حيث عاجله بطعنة فى العنق ولم يحاول  تكرار الطعن برغم وقوع المجني عليه فور طعنه، يذكر أن موظفي الجمارك قد تعرضوا خلال  العام المنصرم لعدد من حوادث الاعتداء ومشادات كلامية بينهم وبين القادمين من مملكة  البحرين بسبب رفض أصحاب بعض المركبات طريقتهم فى تفتيش المركبات واستفزاز بعضهم  للقادمين والوقت الطويل للوقوف انتظاراً للتفتيش.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دار الرعاية بالشرقية ترفض استقبال مطلقة


رفضت مديرة دار الرعاية بالمنطقة الشرقية, استقبال مطلقة تعاني ظروفاً اجتماعية  قاسية, ويمارس عليها عنف أسري من قبل إخوانها وصل إلى حد الضرب والتعذيب مؤكدة لها:  «لن تدخلي الدار لعدم اقناع المسؤولة بظروفها», وقصة المطلقة مع زوج المريض نفسيا  بدأت عندما ساءت معاملة زوجها لها بعد إصابته بالمرض, وتعرضها للضرب العنيف والمبرح  منه, ووصل إلى حد إلقاء الماء المغلي عليها, ما أصابها بتشوهات في جسدها, فطلقت  منه, وعادت إلى بيت أسرتها لتواجه بجحود شديد من إخوتها, واعتداء متكرر عليها  بالضرب, ورفضهم كل من تقدم للزواج منها، كان آخرهم رجلاً ذا دين وأخلاق, ما دفعها  إلى اللجوء لدار الرعاية, ولكن فوجئت برفض المديرة لها بتعسف شديد, ضاربة عرض  الحائط بتوجيهات الإماره قائلة لها: «لن أدخلك الدار», وصرخت في وجهها قائلة:  «اذهبي للمسؤول وقولي له المسؤولة رفضت استقبالي». وتقول المرأة البالغة من العمر  34 سنة: لا أعرف إلى أين أذهب, تعنت إدارة دار الرعاية غير مبرر, وأنا أعاني عنفاً  أسرياً واقعاً عليَّ, والمفروض أن دار الرعاية لاستقبال حالات العنف الأسري, وأنا  أتعرض للضرب من إخواني, وقررت اللجوء للدار للحماية لحين البت في أمر تزويجي من  الرجل الذي تقدم للزواج مني, ولا أطلب سوى الإيواء. من جانبه اكد الدكتور غازي  الشمري مسؤول التكافل الأسري بإمارة الشرقية ان حالة المذكورة تستدعي التدخل  لايوائها لحين حل مشكلتها مع اخوانها, فيما قال مسؤول بجمعية حقوق الإنسان «إن  حرمان المعنفات أسرياً من حقهن للجوء للدار التي أنشئت لهذا الغرض يؤدي إلى عواقب  وخيمة ممكن تصل لضياعهن واستغلالهن», وأكد أن «حقوق الإنسان» تقوم بمتابعة وتفعيل  قضايا معنفات في دار الرعاية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأحساء: مرضى «الثلاسيميا» يشكون نقص  الأسِرّة وعدم توافر «الدم»




تصاعدت شكاوى ذوي المصابين بمرض «الثلاسيميا» في محافظة الأحساء، من تدني  الخدمات الصحية، التي يحصل عليها ذووهم في مستشفى الولادة والأطفال، منذ خمسة أشهر  ولعل أبرزها نقص الأسرة في المستشفى، ما اضطر الكوادر الطبية والتمريضية إلى وضع  مريضين في سرير واحد، فضلاً عن النقص «الحاد» في كميات الدم، فيما يحتاج المرضى إلى  نقل الدم بشكل دوري. وتصل نسبة المصابين بأمراض الدم والحاملين لصفتها الوراثية، في  الأحساء إلى نحو 30 في المئة.

وأشارت أم عائشة، وهي أم  لطفلة مريضة (ثماني سنوات)، إلى تأخر إعطاء  طفلتها دماً منذ نحو أسبوعين، ما نتج عنه «تدهور في وضعها الصحي، وإصابتها بالتعب،  والصداع»، مشيرة إلى اضطرارها إلى تغييب ابنتها عن المدرسة طوال تلك الفترة.  وانتقدت كثرة تذرع المستشفى بتعطل الأجهزة. وذكرت أن «نسبة الهيموغلوبين في دم  ابنتي انخفض في إحدى المرات، إلى خمس درجات، على رغم ذلك لم يوفروا لها سريرًا»،  مضيفة أن المستشفى «يعاني من عدم توافرأكياس نقل الدم. فيما شهدت قبل فترة، حادثة  تبذير، حين وضعوا مئتي مليغرام من الدم لابنتي، ورموا بقية الكيس، الذي كان يحوي  500 مل، في سلة المهملات».

وأشارت أم أريج، وهي أم لطفلة أخرى مصابة بـ»الثلاسيميا»، إلى معاناتها الدائمة  من طول ساعات الانتظار، التي تتجاوز غالبا 10 ساعات، منتقدة عدم نظافة مرافق  المستشفى.

ولا تقتصر الشكاوى على المرضى وذويهم، إذ اشتكى بعض منسوبي المستشفى، من ضيق  مساحة عيادة الإجراء اليومي، ونقص عدد الأسرة، التي لا تتجاوز السبعة، موضحين أن  «المكان كان مخصصاً في السابق لمرضى «الثلاسيميا»، ومن ثم شاركهم فيه مرضى الكلى،  والغدد الصماء، وفقدان المناعة، والأورام، ما يضطر المريض ومرافقه أحياناً، إلى شغل  سرير واحد.

وانتقدوا نقص أجهزة الملاحظة، التي تضمن نقل الدم الآمن، لافتين إلى وجود «جهاز  واحد فقط». كما لفتوا إلى نقص في عدد الممرضات، إذ لا يتجاوزن الثلاث، إحداهن تعمل  في المراسلة، مضيفين أن «بنك الدم يفتقر إلى الدم، وفي حال توافر متبرعين لا تتوافر  أكياس، إضافة إلى عدم توافر التحاليل اللازمة، للتأكد من سلامة دم المتبرع، مثل  اختبار فيروس الكبد الوبائي، وتحليل «ناتا»، إضافة إلى نقص محاليل المختبر»، مبينين  أن المستشفى «أصبح عالة على مستشفى الملك فهد». كما شكوا من «عدم توفر اختصاصية  اجتماعية في المستشفى، على رغم كثرة المشاكل الاجتماعية والنفسية التي تصيب مرضى  الدم»، مشيرين إلى توفير ثمانية أسرة، «لم يتأكد بعد مدى صلاحيتها، إلا أن المكان  يعاني من الضيق والاكتظاظ».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انباء متفرقه عن عدة حوادث في مناطق مختلفه ..

 تعرضت طالبة في الصف الثاني الإبتدائي في معشوقة إلى دهس من سيارة مدير مدرسة أثناء  هبوطها من مركبة والدها صباح أمس، ونقلت الصبية البالغة من العمر (ثماني سنوات) إلى  مستوصف قريب، حيث فارقت الحياة بعد لحظات من وصولها. وباشرت الشرطة الحادث وتحفظت  على المدير. 

وقضى فتى يمني (13 عاما) تحت عجلات ناقلة يقودها باكستاني أمام حديقة  عامة في بيشة، وفتحت السلطات الأمنية تحقيقا في الحادث.

 كما غيب الموت مقيما آسيويا  قرب بلدة البوبهي القريبة من رفحاء، وبحسب مسؤولين في المرور، فإن سيارة المقيم  انقلبت وتحطمت، ما أدى إلى رحيله وإصابة رفيقه. وأرجع المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة  الحدود الشمالية العقيد بندر الأيداء الحادث إلى السرعة الفائقة. 

وعلى طريق سبت  العلايا ــ خثعم، فرق الموت بين أم وطفلها الرضيع البالغ من العمر (ثلاثة أشهر)،  وتعرض الأب إلى كدمات ورضوض عند اصطدام السيارة المقلة لهم بأخرى، وتم نقل الجرحى  للعلاج في مستشفى خثعم العام. وعزت المصادر السبب إلى التجاوز الخاطئ وضيق المسار.  

وعلى الطريق السريع الرابط بين الدمام وأبو حدرية فقد سائق السيطرة على مركبته  فاقتحمت مزرعة البارحة الأولى، وتولت فرقة من أمن الطرق إجلاء السائق من بين  الحطام، وبذل رجال الأمن جهودا كبيرة في البحث عن مصابين فرضيين وسط المزرعة؛ بسبب  اعتقادهم أن قوة الارتطام ربما قذفت بركاب السيارة، واتضح أخيرا أن السائق كان  بمفرده لحظة الحادث.

 وشهد طريق الجبيل ــ الدمام أمس، حادث التحام جماعي بين تسع  سيارات بينها حافلة تقل 40 راكبا، وتسببت الالتحامات في حالة من الارتباك والشلل في  الطريق المحوري، ولم يتعرض أي من الركاب إلى أذى، وتدخلت الدوريات الأمنية  والمرورية لإعادة الطريق إلى حيويته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شاب يعتدي على أخـتـــه بســـكـين


ألقت الجهات الأمنية بمحافظة الأحساء أمس القبض على شاب ثلاثيني  بعد أن أقدم على طعن أخته بسكين ملحقاً بها اصابات مختلفة.. وتعود التفاصيل الى انه  عندما تلقت غرفة العمليات بلاغاً عن اعتداء شخص على اخته وهو في حالة غير طبيعية  تمت مباشرة الحادث وضبط الشاب وجار التحقيق معه. فيما تم نقل الفتاة إلى المستشفى  وسط استقرار حالتها الصحية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أشارت لتعليمات شفوية للتخفيف من استضافة مشايخ ودعاة من خارج  الكويت

تقارير تتحدث عن التراجع عن منع العريفي والتمهل في استضافة  المطلق



 
قال النائب الكويتي وليد الطبطبائي إنَّه تلقى بلاغا يشير إلى  تراجع الحكومة عن قرار منع الشيخ الدكتور محمد العريفي، والسماح له بالقدوم إلى  البلاد. ونقلت صحيفة "الوطن" الكويتية اليوم عن الطبطبائي قوله:" إنَّ الخطأ لا  يعالج بخطيئة ، والجميع مدعوون لما يحفظ ثوابت الإسلام، ويدعم استقرار الكويت  ".

 
وكانت تقارير كويتية قالت اليوم إن وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون  الإسلامية في الكويت "بريئة " من قرار المنع أو التوجيه حول منع دخول الشيخ الدكتور  محمد العريفي إلى البلاد، مشيرة إلى أن هناك تعليمات شفوية تقضي بـ التخفيف من  توجيه دعوات استضافة مشايخ ودعاة من الخارج خصوصا في الفترة الراهنة، دون أن تكون  لهذه التوجيهات الشفوية أي صلة بالجدل الدائر.

 
 وقالت صحيفة الرأي الكويتية إن من الدعاة الذين طلبت  الوزارة التريث في دعوتهم، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء في السعودية الشيخ عبدالله  المطلق، الذي تم التوجيه بتأجيل استضافته لأسبوعين.

 
وعبر النائب حسين مزيد عن رفضه إجراء وزارة الداخلية بوضع  العريفي على قائمة الممنوعين من دخول البلاد، موضحا ان ما تم «خطأ ارتكبته الوزارة  بعد أن رضخت لبعض الأصوات في إصدار المنع".

 
وأكد مزيد أن على وزير الداخلية «تصحيح الخطأ وعدم  المكابرة، خصوصا وان الداعية العريفي عرف بمنهجه الوعظي البعيد عن كل ما يثير  حساسية في أوساط المجتمع الكويتي، وان لا دخل للكويت في ما يحدث من خلاف بين دعاة  لا ينتمون إلى أرضها".

 
وقال النائب الدكتور علي العمير: «أبلغنا إلى وزير  الداخلية تحفظنا على منع العريفي من دخول البلاد، والكويت ليست طرفا في الخلاف ولم  يمسّها مما ذكره العريفي، وطالبنا بضرورة رفع المنع عنه درءا للفتنة، وسنبدأ غدا في  توجيه أسئلتنا البرلمانية".

 
وكان الشيخ محمد العريفي اعتاد الحضور إلى الكويت كل يوم  سبت في طريقه إلى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة , حيث يقدم على التلفزيون القطري برنامجا  بعنوان «مع الناس» ويلتقي في المطار عددا من أصدقائه ومريديه في الكويت قبل موعد  رحلته إلى الدوحة.

 :huh:  يااافرحه ماتمت 
 :evil:  الله ياخذه وياخذ كلمن يحاول النيل من مراجعنا ومذهبنا
لا وماقهرني الانائب كويت يقول : سعوي سب عراقي واحنا شكوو
 :evil:  شكك جني ان شالله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الوحدة البيطرية بصفوى تتفقد المزارع يوميًا

مزارعون يتخوّفون من أنفـلونزا الخيـول و«الزراعة» بصـدد توفـير لقاحه  قريبـًا





مع إطلالة فصل الشتاء يتعرّض العديد من الخيول لأمراض متعددة منها  الملاريا والأنفلونزا والزكام والكحة، مما دفع ملّاكها الى التخوف من تفشي مرض  الأنفلونزا في خيولهم، كما حدث في العام الماضي مطالبين بتنظيم حملات صحية لمواجهة  المرض وتوزيع العلاجات والأدوية.
واشاروا الى أهمية ان تبادر وزارة الزراعة  بحملة واسعة على غرار التي نظمتها العام الماضي وشملت جميع اسطبلات المنطقة الشرقية  وتوزيع اللقاحات والعلاجات.
وأشار حسين سعيد المهدي مع بداية فصل الشتاء إلى أنه  تنتشر الأمراض بين الخيول مثل الملاريا والرشح والزكام والكحة، منوها الى وجود أكثر  من 20 اسطبلا تضم أكثر من 200 حصان وان توفير اللقاحات مكلف على ملاك  الخيول.
ويقول محمد علي القريش صاحب اسطبل: أصيب خلال الفترة الماضية قرابة 10  خيول بالرشح والزكام منوها الى إصابة قرابة 50 خيلا، بصفوى بالملاريا وتعافت  غالبيتها منوها الى ارتفاع أسعار العلاجات للخيول وإرهاقها لميزانية  مربيها.
ولفت سجاد حسن قرين إلى أن قيام الوزارة بتوفير اللقاحات في بداية  انتشار المرض يختصر كثيرا من العناء والتعب والمبالغ الطائلة أيضاً منوها الى قيامه  بزيارة الوحدة البيطرية نهاية الأسبوع الماضي لتوفير علاجات وأدوية للخيول التي  يملكها وعدم حصوله على اللقاح المطلوب لعدم توافره.
وبيّن أن مرض أنفلونزا  الخيول موسمي وان متابعة وزارة الزراعة للمرض منذ البداية تحد من انتشاره بين  الخيول. من جانبه بيّن مدير العيادة البيطرية بالقطيف الدكتور محمود الخميس أن علاج  مرض الملاريا متوافر في العيادة ويتم إعطاؤه لمن يقصد العيادة لمعالجة خيوله مؤكدا  ان المرض ليس خطيرا، وسهل علاجه وان كادر العيادة بالقطيف يقوم بزيارات تشمل 9  مزارع يومياً.
وأوضح مصدر مسئول في الزراعة أن لقاحات مرض أنفلونزا الخيول غير  متوافرة في هذه الفترة مرجعا عدم توافرها لإجراءات الميزانية ومؤكدا أن الوزارة  بصدد توفير اللقاحات في القريب العاجل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صفقة تنتهي بـ 20 مجهولا في عمق الصحراء


نقض مهرب محترف اتفاقه مع 20 مجهولا وألقى بهم في عمق الصحراء ثم توارى عن أنظارهم  بعد أن قبض ثمن صفقته مقدما. وذكرت المعلومات أن المهرب الذي أبرم عهدا مع  المجهولين، بينهم نساء وأطفال يقضي بتوصيلهم إلى جدة تركهم في منتصف الطريق قرب  منطقة صحراوية شمال الطائف وهرب بمركبته. وفي وقت لاحق عثرت دوريات شرطة عشيرة على  المجهولين العشرين في عمق الصحراء وأفاد الضحايا عن اتفاقهم مع المهرب حول رحلة  تبدأ من العاصمة وتنتهي في جدة مقابل 7 آلاف ريال، وفي الطريق لاحظ المحتال وجود  نقطة تفتيش جديدة فانحرف بمركبته عن الطريق، وأنزل الركاب ريثما يعود ثانية من  بقالة قريبة ثم توارى عن أنظارهم بعد أن استولى على قيمة الصفقة. وقال عدد من  المجهولين: إنهم انتظروا ساعات طويلة تحت لهيب الشمس في انتظار العودة المزعومة.  إلى ذلك نقلت الدوريات المجهولين إلى جهات الاختصاص لاستكمال الإجراءات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ولازل مسلسل الانتحار مستمر :huh: 



شاب ينتحر بـ «الشماغ » داخل غرفته 



لقي شاب في العشرين من عمره مصرعه بعد قيامه بالانتحار شنقاً. وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة  التي وقعت أحداثها بمحافظة عفيف ( 160 كيلومترا ) غرب محافظة الدوادمي إلى أنه  عندما طالت فترة إغلاق الفتى على نفسه الغرفة لفترة طويلة وحاول الاهل اخراجه من  الغرفه إلا انه ظل يرفض، مؤكدا انه سيتحسن اذا تركوه بمفرده وبعدها قام الأهل  بمحاولة الطرق على باب الغرفة إلا انه لم يرد وقاموا بكسره واقتحام الغرفة ووجدوا  ابنهم الشاب معلقاً في المروحة ملفوفا بشماغه حول رقبته. وقد لقي حتفه وتفاجأ الأهل  بالحادثة وأصيبوا بصدمة نفسية من الفاجعة وتم الاتصال بشرطة محافظة عفيف التي حضرت  للموقع وأخذت صور للمنتحر والبصمات، وتحرر محضر بالحادثة ونقل الشاب لثلاجة مستشفى  عفيف تمهيداً لتشريحه والتأكد من سبب موته ومعرفة ملابسات الحادث، وجار التحقيق في  الحادثة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معلم برتبة «ملاكم»يعاقب الطلبة باللكمات والألفاظ النابية 



في الوقت الذي كان فيه الطالب عبدالرحمن – ثاني متوسط - يتوقع  المباركة من معلميه بعد تكريمه نظير تفوقه في دراسته في الحفل الذي اقامته ادارة  التربية والتعليم قبل ايام ، جاءت توقعاته عكس ذلك تماماً بعد ان قام معلم – من  جنسية عربية - بتسديد اللكمات على وجهه وخنقه وضرب رأسه بالحائط وكل ذلك بسبب اعطاء  الطالب (براية) لزميله دون الاستئذان من المعلم «الملاكم» وهو لقبه الشائع في  المدرسة والذي اطلقه عليه الطلاب بعد انواع الضرب الذي يمارسه تجاههم. 
وتقدم  ولي امر الطالب بشكوى ضد المعلم للشرطة بعد تفاجُئِه بمنظر ابنه حينما عاد من  المدرسة حيث كانت علامات الضرب والخدوش واضحة على وجهه اضافة لأثر عملية خنق الطالب  في رقبته ، إلا ان الشرطة نفت علاقتها بهذه القضايا الامر الذي جعل والد الطالب  يتوجه بشكواه للمحكمة ، «اليوم» اتصلت بوالد الطالب لإبداء رأيه حيث اكد انه لن  يتنازل عن شكواه مطالبا فيها برد اعتبار ابنه امام الطلاب ومعاقبة المعلم الذي لم  يسلم الطلاب في صفه من الاذى سواء كان بالضرب أو بالسب والتلفظ عليهم بعبارات  نابية. وقال ان عددا من الطلاب سوف يقومون بالشهادة على الواقعة اضافة الى المرشد  الاجتماعي الذي رفع يده عن الموضوع ولم يعلق عنه بتاتاً في حين رفض مدير المدرسة  اعطاء والد الطالب التقرير الذي يوضح الواقعة ، تجدر الاشارة الى ان المعلم لم يحضر  للمدرسة منذ حادثة الاعتداء على الطالب خاصة بعد علمه ان ولي امر الطالب سوف يقوم  بتوجيه شكواه الى القضاء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يخنق أخاه في محاولة لإنقاذه



أنقذت العناية الإلهية طفلا يبلغ من العمر 5 سنوات إثر قيام شقيقه  6 سنوات بسحبه من ملابسه ما أدى إلى خنقه. وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة إلى أن شقيقين دخلا  مخزن المنزل في غفلة من والدتهما، حيث دخل الصغير إلى داخل المستودع لاستخراج لعبة  (طائرة) ونتيجة لضيق المكان سقطت قدم الطفل بين الأثاث ولم يستطع إخراجها وقام  شقيقه بمحاولة لإنقاذه فسحبه من ملابسه من الخلف ما أدى إلى الضغط على عنقه وتسبب  في خنقه وانقطاع التنفس عنه، فسمعت والدة الطفلين صراخ الطفل الصغير وأخذت تبحث عنه  داخل المنزل فوجدته واقعا داخل المستودع مغشيا عليه وأخرجته واستنجدت الأم بأحد  الجيران وتم إنقاذ الطفل وأفاق من غيبوبته ونقل للمستشفى على الفور .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استأصلت الزائدة الدودية فطلقها
طلق مواطن زوجته أمس الأول في القطيف بسبب إجرائها عملية زائدة دودية دون  علمه.
وكان الشاب عقد قرانه على الفتاة الأسبوع الماضي وفي زيارته الأولى لعروسه  لاحظ عليها علامات تعب وإرهاق، ما دفعه لسؤالها عن السبب، فأخبرته بأنها خضعت  لعملية استئصال زائدة دودية أخيرا، ولا زالت تعاني من آثارها، ولم يتمالك حينها  الزوج نفسه وغادر منزل أسرتها ملوحا بطلاقها.
وبحسب الشاب، فإنه اتخذ قرار  الطلاق بحجة خداع من أهلها الذين أخفوا عنه أن ابنتهم «ناقصة» كما يعتقد، مشيرا إلى  أنه لا يريد أن ينتقل استئصال الزائدة الدودية إلى أبنائه، باعتبارها مرضا وراثيا  ـــ على حد اعتقاده.
ورغم محاولات أهل العروسين احتواء الموقف، وطمأنة الزوج بأن  الزائدة ليست وراثية وتصيب كثيرا من الناس، أصر على قرار الطلاق رافضا كل المبررات  التي اعتبرها «متأخرة». 



 :weird:  قرأت هالخبر في احدى الصحف المحليه 

بصراحه مو داخل مخي أحسه مفبرك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*بلاغ عن شاب معتوه (يتعرى) وسط الرياض أمام المارة تتقاذفه  دوريات الأمن والهلال الأحمر* 


يبدو أن الإهمال الجسيم قد أدى إلى تدهور حالة هذا الشاب النفسية ولا احد مدان سوى  الهيئات الصحية ،فقد قام أحد الشباب أمس بالتعري أمام مرأى المارة وسط مدينة الرياض  والذي يعتقد أنه معتوهاً أو يعاني مرضا نفسيا ، ومشى متجردا من جميع ملابسه بالكامل  وواصل السير أمام الجميع بالشارع دون ممانعة من أحد.
حيث قام المواطنين  والمقيمين بتقديم بلاغ إلى دوريات الأمنن، والذين بدورهم أبدوا أن البلاغ ليس من  اختصاصهم في مثل هذه الحالات بل من اختصاص هيئة الهلال الأحمر السعودي من خلال  الإسعاف فهو المخول بمباشرة الحالة، عنده أجري اتصال بطوارئ إسعاف هيئة الهلال  الأحمر بالرياض وقام بالرد أحد الموظفين الذي أبدى الاعتذار مفيدا أن هذه الحالة من  اختصاص دوريات الأمن ولا يحق لإسعاف الهلال الأحمر التوجه للموقع مالم يكن هناك طلب  مساندة من الدوريات الأمنية، عندها قامت مجموعة من المواطنين مشكورين بشراء ثوب  جديد من أحد المحال القريبة وقاموا بإلباسه الشاب وستره , إلا أنه قام بفسخه وسار  عاريا مرة أخرى! عندها أجري اتصالا بمدير الدوريات الأمنية بالرياض المقدم خالد  الجميعة، فقام مشكورا بالتجاوب مرسلا فرقة للموقع .
هذه الحادثة ليست الأولى  التي تحدث أمام مرأى الكثير من المارة، وفي أكثر من مكان من المدينة لبعض المرضى  النفسيين أوالمعتوهين، ويؤكد ذلك الأستاذ نوح القرين مدير مكتب دعوة وتوعية  الجاليات بالبطحاء ل" الرياض " : بأن هذه الظاهرة التي يشاهدها أكثر من مرة في وسط  الرياض خاصة , تدعو تدخل المسئولين في الجهات المعنية, لعلاجها والحد من إهمالها,  فهؤلاء ممن ابتلاهم الله بمثل هذه الأمراض ليس لهم ذنب أن يتعرضوا للإهمال بهذه  الطريقة ضائعين بين الدوريات الأمنية وإسعاف الهلال الأحمر والأجدر أن يبت  في
ذلك ,بأن يصدر توجيها يخول أحدهما مباشرة تلك الحالات والاستعانة بالقطاع  الآخر ساعة الحادثة دون إهمال لها , مشيرا إلى أن أغلب هؤلاء المرضى وفقاً  لمواجهاته معهم بالإمكان علاجهم ,ضاربا المثل بأحد كبار السن حينما قامت الرعاية  الاجتماعية في حادثة مشابهة بتبنيها، فقد تحسنت حالته وصار يدعو لمن ساهم في نقله  وتبني حالته .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تناول أقراص والده .. فأحرجه


داهمت نوبة صداع وآلام في البطن أمس طالبا (17 عاما) يدرس في المرحلة الثانوية في  حي الشرائع (شمالي مكة المكرمة)، أثناء جلوسه على كرسي الدراسة.
وما إن تجمع  المعلمون حوله للاطمئنان عليه حتى وصل والد الطالب (أ. د) الذي استدعته إدارة  المدرسة، وعند سؤال الطالب عن مسببات شعوره بالآلام أفاد بشعوره بالدوران في الليلة  السابقة، ما دفعه لتناول أقراص يدعي والده أنها تزيل الصداع وتكسبه نشاطا في العمل  تفاديا لذهابه إلى المستشفى.
وبعد إسهاب الطالب في وصف الأقراص، تبين للمعلمين  أنها نوع من الحبوب المنشطة جنسيا، ولم يجد ولي أمر الطالب مخرجا من حالة الحرج  التي اعترته، إلا توبيخ ابنه أمام المعلمين على تناوله أدوية وأقراصا دون وصفة  طبية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

10 أيام بصحبة الأفاعي


سيقضي عالم الحيوان الجنوب إفريقي دونالد شولتز، ضيف برنامج «وايلد ريسون» 10 أيام  في لاس فيغاس مقفلا عليه في صندوق زجاجي مع 100 أفعى.
ونقلت صحيفة «لاس فيغاس  سان» الأمريكية عن شركة «هاراس أنترتينمانت» الأمريكية للتسلية أن الفيلم الذي بدأ  تسجيله يعتبر جزءاً من برنامج «عالم الحيوان» تحت عنوان «فينوم آن  فيغاس».
وأشارت إلى أن الصندوق الزجاجي الذي يبلغ طوله 16 قدما (4.8 متر) وعرضه  20 قدما (6 أمتار)، سيحتوي على سرير وحمام لشولتز. ولفتت «هاراس» إلى أنه سيوضع  أولا 50 أفعى داخل الصندوق مع شولتز، ثم تزيد إلى خمس أفاع يوميا حتى نهاية الفيلم  في 26 يناير المقبل.
وسيكون من بين هذه الزواحف، أفاع من نوع الكوبرا والحفاثات  وذوات الأجراس. 

 :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السجن المؤبد لخمسيني يـســـــيـر عــــاريــاً 



هددت السلطات في بريطانيا رجلاً بسجنه مدى الحياة في حال استمر  على رفض ارتداء الملابس والتجول عاريا. وقضى عضو البحرية الملكية السابق ستيفن جوج  البالغ من العمر 50 عامًا سبع سنوات من عمره في السجن لظهوره عارياً مرات متعددة  علناً، إلا انه رفض عرضاً بخروجه بموجب كفالة مالية، مقابل ارتداء ملابسه. وكانت  المحكمة قد حذرت جوج من انه سيتم إلقاء القبض عليه في كلّ مرة يخرج فيها من السجن  بدون ملابس.


 :weird:  شالسالفه من شوي واحد في الرياض يمشي عاري واللحين في بريطانيا
 :toung:  أخاف بس تكون تقليعه جديده

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*سائق "توك توك" يذبح طفل ويخرج أحشائه إنتقاما لشرف والدته* 







تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة 6 أكتوبر المصرية من كشف لغز العثور على طفل مذبوحا  ومنزوع الأحشاء أسفل الطريق الدائرى بمنطقة أوسيم ، حيث تبين أن سائق "توك توك"  إستدرجه الى منطقة مهجورة وقتله انتقاما لشرف والدته التى ارتبطت بعلاقة غير شرعية  مع والد المجنى عليه .

وكانت أجهزة الأمن بمحافظة 6 أكتوبر قد تلقت اخطارا  بالعثور على جثة طفل مذبوح ومنزوع الأحشاء أسفل الطريق الدائرة بمنطقة أوسيم  .

وعلى الفور تم تشكيل فريق بحث لكشف غموض الحادث ، حيث تبين من تحريات فريق  البحث أن الجريمة بدافع الانتقام ، وبتكثيف التحريات وحصر المشتبه فيهم والمترددين  على المكان والمتغيبين من الاطفال تم التوصل إلى شخصية المجنى عليه وأنه يدعى عمرو  "6سنوات" .

وتبين أن والده متعدد العلاقات النسائية وبحصر علاقاته توصل ضباط  المباحث إلى أن مرتكب الواقعة المدعو عادل "16 سنة- سائق توك توك" ، ألقى القبض  عليه وبمناقشته اعترف بارتكاب الواقعة بدافع الانتقام لشرف والدته التى إرتبطت  بعلاقة غير شرعية بوالد المجنى عليه وعندما اكتشف تلك العلاقة قرر الانتقام وخطط  لجريمته البشعة .

ويوم الحادث استدرج الطفل الضحية فى التوك توك بحجة توصيله  واللعب معه ثم هرب الى منطقة نائية وأنزله من التوك توك وضربه بحجر على رأسه حتى  سقط جثة هامدة ثم ذبحه وقام بتقطيعه واستخراج احشائه وتركه وفر هاربا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*القبض على سائق " أوتوكار " روضة بحلب  قام باغتصاب خمسة من أطفالها على مدار شهرين* 

**


ألقت جنائية حلب القبض على سائق "  أتوكار " خاص بنقل طلاب روضة أطفال خاصة بحلب قام باغتصاب خمسة من أطفال الروضة على  مدار شهرين .

وقال مصدر مطلع  تقدم أحد  المواطنين ببلاغ إلى فرع الأمن الجنائي قال فيه ان ابنه البالغ من العمر خمس سنوات  تعرض للاغتصاب وبأنه يشك بسائق الأوتوكار الذي يقله إلى الروضة ".

و تابع " بالتحقيق مع سائق الأوتوكار  المدعو ماهر . ح والبالغ من العمر أربعين عاماً اعترف بأنه اغتصب الطفل داخل  الأوتوكار وذلك بعد أن قام بتوصيل الأطفال جميعهم ، حيث انفرد بالطفل واغتصبه  ".

وبالتوسع في التحقيق اعترف السائق بأنه  اغتصب أربعة أطفال آخرين بنفس الطريقة ، وقام فرع الأمن الجنائي بطلب الكشف الطبي  على الأطفال الذين تبين أنهم تعرضوا للاغتصاب .

وأفاد الأطفال خلال التحقيق انهم لم  يخبروا ذويهم خوفاً من عقوبة السائق الذي قام بتهديدهم ، وتمت إحالة السائق إلى  القضاء المختص .

يذكر أن السائق متزوج ولديه أطفال ، وأن  الروضة التي يعمل سائقاً فيها هي روضة خاصة تقع في حي بستان القصر بحلب  .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دراسة علمية: أداء صلاة الفجر يقي من أمراض القلب وتصلب الشرايين


أكدت نتائج دراسة علمية حديثة أن أداء صلاة الفجر في موعدها  المحدد يوميا خير وسيلة للوقاية والعلاج من أمراض القلب وتصلب الشرايين بما في ذلك  احتشاء عضلة القلب المسببة للجلطة القلبية وتصلب الشرايين المسببة للسكتة الدماغية.  وأكدت أبحاث أجرتها جمعية أطباء القلب في الأردن ونشرت نتائجها أمس، أن مرض إحتشاء  القلب وهو من أخطر الأمراض، ومرض تصلب الشرايين وانسداد الشريان التاجي، سببها  الرئيسي هو النوم الطويل لعدة ساعات سواء في النهار أو الليل.
وشددت نتائج  الدراسة على ضرورة الامتناع عن النوم لفترات طويلة بحيث لا تزيد فترة النوم على  أربع ساعات، حيث يجب النهوض من النوم وأداء جهد حركي لمدة 15 دقيقة على الأقل، وهو  الأمر الذي يوفره أداء صلاة الفجر بصورة يومية في الساعات الأولى من فجر كل يوم  والأفضل أن تكون الصلاة في المسجد وفي جماعة. مشيرة إلى أن المسلم الذي يقطع نومه  ويصلي صلاة الفجر في جماعة يحقق صيانة متقدمة وراقية لقلبه وشرايينه ولاسيما أن  معدل النوم لدى غالبية الناس يزيد على ثماني ساعات يوميا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## عنيده

السلاااااام .. 

يعطيج العافيه خيتتو .. 

زايد الاجرام في هالدنيا ..

و كل كوم و لا لين اعترفوا .. 

يالله بالستر .. 

و حسن الخاتمه .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

خيل وياه كحه!!!!! :grin: 

دراسة علمية: أداء صلاة الفجر يقي من أمراض القلب وتصلب الشرايين


خبر عتيق مرررررررررره 
قريته من زماااااااااان بس هالأردنيين مسويين روحهم مكتشفين شي جديد
ماعلينا :notrust: 
أما ذي سالفة تقومي من النوم وتسوي جهد حركي خوش
وبعدين دوري النوم وين تلاقيه :wacko: 
اتخيل واحد قايم من النوم ومايشوفوه إلا هو قاعد يناقز  :slow: >>مجنون

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنوود ..

هلا حبيبتي

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

بالفعل زايد  الله يكفينا وياكم شر هالزمن واهله

دووم هالحضور ان شالله

يوفقك ربي

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يستر من هذا الاجرام المتزايد 

مشكووره خييه على هذاا لجهد 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حساااسه ..





> خيل وياه كحه!!!!!



ههههههههه علشان الانفلونزا مووو

تدري قرأته ماخطر على بالي انو ممكن يكح  :toung: 

تسلم لي هالطله ياارب

لاعدمتك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

يعافيك ويحفظك ياارب

تسلم خيي عالمتابعه وحضورك الدائم لاعدمته

موفقك مقضيه حوائجك بإذن الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عاجل :
عواصف رملية  ورياح شديدة تضرب جدة وتؤدي إلى ارتباك حركة المرور وانعدام الرؤية

 




ضربت عاصفة رملية ورياح شديدة أجواء محافظة جدة, صباح اليوم الإثنين 18/1/2010, ما أدى  إلى رفع حالات الأزمات الصدرية والربوية, إضافة إلى ارتباك الحركة المرورية وانعدام  في الرؤية الأفقية, وتدافع أولياء الأمور أمام المدارس خوفا على أبنائهم من مخاطر  العاصفة, التي بدأت عند الساعة 11 صباحا, في الوقت الذي أشارت فيه مصادر في الشؤون  الصحية إلى ارتفاع عدد المراجعين الذين تضرّروا بسبب الغبار الكثيف, وأدت الرياح  المحمّلة بالأتربة إلى شلّ الحركة التجارية في المدينة, حيث عمدت بعض المحلات  التجارية إلى إغلاق أبوابها بعد توقف السكان عن الخروج خوفا من الأضرار التي قد  تنجم عن الرياح, خاصة أنها أدت إلى سقوط بعض الأعمدة الكهربائية واللوحات الإعلانية  في الطرق.
وحذر العميد محمد القحطاني, مدير مرور جدة, السائقين من السرعة في مثل  هذه الأجواء نظرا إلى انعدام الرؤية والحرص على تشغيل الأنوار الأمامية, مشيرا إلى  أن هذه الأجواء ترفع مستوى الحوادث الخطرة, مبيّنا في الوقت نفسه أن إدارته استنفرت  جميع إمكاناتها للتواجد في المواقع كافة وتسهيل حركة المرور.
فيما نفى سمير  ميرة, مدير عمليات مطار الملك عبد العزيز في جدة تأثر حركة الملاحة  الجوية بموجة الغبار حتى لحظة إعداد الخبر, موضحا أن سرعة الرياح بين 15 و20 عقدة,  وهذا لن يؤثر في الحركة الجوية للطيران في مدينة جدة.
من جهته، قال حسين  القحطاني, المتحدث الرسمي للرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة: "موجة الغبار  ناجمة عن كتل هوائية محمّلة قادمة من جنوب غرب السعودية, أثرت في مدى الرؤية  الأفقية في أجزاء مناطق غرب وجنوب غرب السعودية بما فيها المرتفعات".
وكانت  الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة قد توقعت استمرار نشاط الرياح حتى الثلاثاء  19/1/2010, موضحة أن مناطق السعودية تتأثر برياح جنوبية نشطة تبلغ سرعتها ما بين 55  و75 كيلومترا في الساعة قد تؤدي إلى إثارة الأتربة والعواصف وهطول الأمطار.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي خبر عاجل آخر 

*أمطار غزيرة على تبوك.. والدفاع المدني ينقذ 68 شخصا علقوا  في مجاري السيول* 
 



أكد  المقدم ممدوح سليمان العنزي الناطق الإعلامي في  إدارة الدفاع المدني في منطقة تبوك أن طائرات الدفاع المدني أنقذت قبل قليل 68 شخص  علقوا في مجاري السيل في وادي ضحان التابعة لمحافظة ضباء كما تحاول الطائرات حتى  الآن إنقاذ 20 شخص موجودين فوق أحد المباني في وادي ضحكان كما تم إنقاذ عائلة في  مركز شقري وإنقاذ ثلاث عوائل في مركز العيينة كما شب حريق في مستودع تجاري كبير في  محافظة ضباء بسبب التماس كهربائي وتمت السيطرة عليه.
وتشهد منطقة تبوك حاليا قصف  رعدي شديد مصحوب بأمطار غزيرة جراء المنخفض الجوي والذي أعلنت عنه مصلحة الأرصاد  قبل أيام وشملت الأمطار الغزيرة مدينة تبوك ومركز البدع وقيال والحريبة والشرف  وعلقان وجبال اللوز ومحافظة ضباء والوجه وتيماء وحالة عمار وسالت أودية منطقة تبوك  وأحدثت السيول الدمار للمزارع والطرق والأسوار.
ومن جهة أخرى قامت مدارس المنطقة  بصرف طلابها منذ الصباح الباكر خوفا عليهم وأعطتهم إجازات للمدارس الواقعة في  المراكز والقرى.
ومن جهة أخرى حذر الدفاع المدني الآن المواطنين من عدم القرب من  الأودية ومجاري السيول ومشاهدة الأمطار بسبب كثافة الرعود والأمطار  الغزيرة.
وبين المقدم العنزي أن آليات ومعدات الدفاع المدني تتواجد على طول  الطرق وبالقرب من الأودية لمساعدة المتضررين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ان تمكنت ستكون لي عوده بعد المغرب لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## MOONY

ويش هالأخبار الي تعل
كله قتل ومقاتل وكوارث :evil: 
يدافع البلاء
يعطيش ألف عافيه غلاتي
تحياتي

----------


## ليلاس

يسلموووووا شمووووع 

ع الأخبااار اليومية ..

الله يعطيييييييك العااااااافية

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكوره 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويحفظك و احبتك من كل سوء

الظاهر كلما ازدادت ذنوب البشر كلما ازداد الابتلاء

الله يعين والله الحافظ ..

كل الشكر لحضورك ومتابعتك

يوفقك ربي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يسلم قلبك ويعافيك حبيبتي

ما انحرم من هالطله ياارب

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

آياات ..

يعافيك ويسلمك حبيبتي

وتدوم لي هالطله ياارب

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه  9 و29 دقيقه مسائا ً :

درجة الحراره  / 18

نسبة الرطوبه / 59 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم في الساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*اعادة اسم محمد العريفي الى قائمة الممنوعين من دخول الكويت*





 
*تم اعادة اسم الداعية السعودي محمد العريفي الى قائمة الممنوعين رسميا من دخول  الكويت 
*

*يذكر ان محمد العريفي قد تم وضع اسمه  على قائمة الممنوعين من دخول الكويت قبل ان يتم رفع الاسم مرة اخرى في اليوم الماضي  .*

*وعلى اثر هذا القرار قال النائب وليد  الطبطبائي: نأسف بأن الحكومة استجابت لظغوط بعض الأشخاص الطائفيين وعليها ان تعلم  بأن الشعب الكويتي مستاء من مسلسل التخبط والتنازلات  والاستفزازات.*

*وقال الشيخ عبدالمحسن العبيكان العالم  الشرعي والمستشار بالديوان الملكي : ماقاله العريفي لا يمثل رأي الحكومة السعودية  وإشعال الفتنة والتطرف وشق الصف لا يخدم الامة ، بل تعطي فرصة لأعداءها للنيل من  المسلمين ، وأهل العلم وتحترم الرموز الدينيه لكل الطوائف والاديان ، وماخرج به  العريفي مرفوض تماما .* 

*واثنى النائب سيد حسين القلاف على ما  جاء بلسان الشيخ العبيكان قائلا : لقد كفانا العلامة الفاضل عبدالمحسن العبيكان  مؤنه توضيح خلل العريفي واصحاب العريضة من بعض مشايخنا ممن نحمل لهم كل تقدير  واحترام واما النواب التكفيريون فلن نسلم ولا يسلم الوطن والمواطنين في مزايداتهم. * 


حسبي الله عليه سبب فتنه الله العالم لوين تنتهي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على شابين قاما بعمليات ضرب وسلب للمواطنين  بالخبر





تلقى قسم شرطة شمال الخبر بلاغين منفصلين أحدهما لمواطن يبلغ من العمر 35 سنة  والأخر لمقيم آسيوي 29 سنة عن تعرضهما للاستيقاف والاعتداء بالضرب وسلب هواتفهما  الخلوية بالإضافة إلى مبالغ ماليه كانا يحملانها من قبل شابين مجهولين يقودون سيارة  صغيره. 
وأكد العميد يوسف القحطاني الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية أن  الدوريات الأمنية ألقت القبض على شابين سعوديين 30 - 23سنة للاشتباه بهما في ارتكاب  القضية وتم اتخاذ اللازم و إيقافهما ومازال التحقيق متواصل في هاتين القضيتين  والقضايا المجهولة التي تحمل ذات الأسلوب.


من جهة أخرى تعرض مواطن يبلغ من العمر  30سنة ويعمل وكيلا شرعيا لأحدى الشركات لسرقة مبلغ 193 ألف ريال واتهم في هذا  الإطار مواطن آخر 30 سنة يعمل موظفا لديهم بالشركة ثم الهروب بالمبلغ إلى جهة غير  معلومة وتم على الفور اتخاذ اللازم وجار إحضار المدعى عليه والتحقيق معه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*الغلق والغرامة لمركز لياقة يعرض أفلاما إباحية برأس الخيمة* 


من المؤسف أن تلجأ بعض مراكز اللياقة إلى جذب عملائها، بعرض تلك الأفلام والمواد  الإباحية التي تدمر لياقتهم البدنية داخل تلك المراكز بدلا من إنمائها ،وقال أحمد  البلوشي مدير قسم الرقابة وحماية المستهلك في دائرة التنمية الاقتصادية في رأس  الخيمة إنه تم إغلاق مركزاً للياقة البدنية ثلاثة أيام لعرضه قنوات إباحية ومخلة  للآداب. وأوضح البلوشي في تصريحات نشرتها صحيفة الإمارات اليوم أن قسم الرقابة تلقي  بلاغا يفيد أن المركز يعرض قنوات إباحية ضمن خدمات المركز، وعلى إثره تم توجيه  مراقبين للمركز للتأكد من صحة البلاغ وتم إغلاق المركز ثلاثة أيام، ابتداء من  الخميس الماضي وتغريمه 2000 درهم، كما جرى أخذ تعهد على صاحب المركز بحذف جميع  القنوات الإباحية خلال مدة يومين، وفي حالة عدم الإيفاء بالتعهد يتم اتخاذ  الإجراءات القانونية كافة من إغلاق المحال التابعة له مع فرض غرامة مالية تصل إلى  20 ألف درهم.


 :huh:  بصراحه العقاب قليل شنو اغلاق المركز 3 ايام وغرامه الفين درهم
هذا يدعو للرذيله والانحراف .. الله العالم كم شاب وقع في الخطأ
وكم عرض انهتك بسبب هالمركز والافلام اللي تنعرض فيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في القاهرة...
السجن 10 سنوات لطالبتين فضتا غشاء بكارة  تلميذة بالمرحلة الإعدادية


أسدلت محكمة جنايات أحداث شبرا الخيمة الستار على قضية شغلت الرأي العام المصري  مؤخرا بعد أن قضت بمعاقبة طالبتين ثانوي بالسجن 10 سنوات لكل منهما مع الشغل  والنفاذ لقيامهما بخطف وتعذيب وهتك عرض طالبة بالمرحلة الإعدادية لقيامها بالإرشاد  عليهما في قضية سرقة، وصدر الحكم برئاسة المستشار خالد الشباسى رئيس المحكمة وعضوية  المستشارين أحمد عجيلة وماجد مصطفى.
وترجع التفاصيل إلى تلقى اللواء محمد  الفخرانى مدير أمن القليوبية بلاغاً من أهالي شبرا الخيمة بعثورهم على المجني عليها  "أ.ر.ع" (13 سنة) طالبة بالإعدادي في منزل تحت الإنشاء عارية تماماً من ملابسها و  بها آثار تعذيب في أنحاء الجسد، ووسط بركة من الدماء،وتم نقلها إلى مستشفى ناصر  العام وكلف اللواء محمود يسرى مدير المباحث بسرعة كشف غموض الحادث فتوصلت تحريات  العميد دكتور أشرف عبد القادر رئيس المباحث أن وراء ارتكاب الواقعة طالبتين ثانوى،  استدرجتا المجنى عليها إلى منزل مهجور، وجرداها من ملابسها وحلقا شعرها وشرحا جسدها  بواسطة موس حلاقة ثم قاما بفض غشاء بكارتها بآلة حادة. 
وكشف تقرير الطب الشرعي  أن المجنى عليها تعرضت لآثار تعذيب وفض غشاء البكارة، ووجود تعدى بشفرات حلاقة ونزع  شعر الجسد عنوة،حيث ألقى العقيد محمد شرباش رئيس فرع البحث الجنائي القبض عليهما  وهما "ك.ي. م" ( 17 ) سنة و "س.س.م" ( 16 سنة) ، فاعترفتا بارتكابهما الحادث لقيام  المجنى عليها بالإرشاد عنهما في قضية سرقة،وأحيلتا المتهمتان للنيابة فوجه لهما  محمد أبو زيد مدير النيابة تهم الخطف وهتك العرض وإحداث عاهة مستديمة، وأمر  بحبسهما، وتقديمهما لمحاكمة عاجلة فقضت المحكمة بحكمها السابق.
اشهالاجراام  :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العاصفه الترابيه توقف حركة السفن في ميناء الملك عبد العزيز


تسبّبت العاصفة الرملية التي تخيّم على جدة منذ صباح اليوم الإثنين 18/1/2010, في تعطل  حركة السفن من وإلى ميناء الملك عبد العزيز في جدة.
 وقالت مصادر أن خمسا من السفن التجارية لم يسمح لها بالدخول أو المغادرة من  وإلى الميناء منذ الساعات الأولى لليوم الإثنين ، واتخذت إدارة الميناء هذا  القرار حفاظا على سلامة السفن وأطقمها ومحتوياتها من أي سوء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انتهى الفيلم ياشيخة
*طلاق مريم الخليفة أبنة  عم ملك البحرين من زوجها المجند الأميركي*





لم يعد هناك الكثير من الرومانسية في حكاية الشيخة مريم  الخليفة ابنة عم ملك البحرين فقد أنتهى زواجها من جندي سابق في قوات البحرية  الأميركية "المارينز "بالطلاق بناء على طلبها وكان هذا الزواج الذي استمر خمسة  اعوام قد ألهب مخيلة مخرجي الأفلام الرومنسية، وصحافة البابارازي، ليكون الثنائي  مادة ملهمة لولادة فيلم تلفزيوني طويل هو "الأميرة وجندي المارينز". 
وقال  الجندي السابق جايسن جونسون لصحيفة "لاس فيغاس ريفيو": هذا ماأرادته في اشارة الى  رغبتها بالطلاق الذي تقدما به أمام المحاكم المختصة في السابع عشر من نوفمبر (تشرين  الثاني) الماضي، وهو اليوم التالي لذكرى زواجهما الخامسة. 
ووصفت الصحيفة أسباب  الانفصال الى انه يعود لكون "الزواج غير متكافئ". جونسون الذي استطاع الفرار  بمحبوبته مريم إلى داخل الولايات المتحدة لتتم محاكمته أمام محكمة عسكرية بسبب  العلاقة، أسبك على نفسه رواية "روميو وجوليت" التي تفسخت في حياة وجنون ليل مدينة  "لاس فيغاس" بالاضافة الى معارضة شديدة من أسرة زوجته، ومن تهديد واحد على الأقل  بالقتل. 
ونقلت وكالة الأسوشيتد برس ان أي طرف قانوني لم يمثل مريم الخليفة في  طلب الطلاق، فيما لم يتضح بعد ما اذا كانت تخطط للبقاء في الولايات المتحدة. وكانت  قصة العلاقة بدأت في يناير من عام 1999عندما كان جونسون يخدم في البحرين، أما مريم  الخليفة فهي واحدة من البنات الخمس لعم ملك البحرين الشيخ عبدالله بن ابراهيم  الخليفة. وكان الثنائي التقى في مركز تجاري ووقعا في الحب، رغم أنه من طائفة  "المورمون" فيما مريم مسلمة، ويحرم عليها الزواج من غير مسلم. وطالبتها أسرتها بقطع  العلاقة، إلا أنهما بقي سرا يتبادلان الرسائل عبر موظف في أحد محال المركز التجاري  في المنامة. 
واستطاع جونسون الهروب بمحبوبته مريم إلى داخل الولايات المتحدة في  نوفمبر من عام 1999وبعد أن أنهى فترة خدمته، مستندا بذلك على وثائق شخصية مزورة.  
وواجه جونسون لاحقا محاكمة عسكرية لدوره بالمسألة وصرف من الخدمة في قوات  المارينز، فيما طلبت مريم حق اللجوء السياسي في الولايات المتحدة. وعقد الثنائي  زواجهما في لاس فيغاس في 16نوفمبر 1999. 
وجونسون البالغ حينها 23عاماً ومريم  19عاماً، أصبحا حديث وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية والعالمية على حد سواء، كما أصبحا  ضيفين دائمين على البرامج الحوارية الأمريكية، وموضوع فيلم تلفزيوني. وقد استأجرا  شقة في مدينة لاس فيغاس وعاشا من الأموال التي درها عليهما الفيلم التلفزيوني.  
وقد عمل جونسون موظفا في موقف للسيارات في لاس فيغاس. ووصف جونسون علاقته  بأسرتها بالمتوترة دائما، وقال إن عناصر مكتب  التحقيقات الفدرالية أخبروه مرة أنهم  اعترضوا رجلا دُفع له نصف مليون دولار لاغتيال مريم. 
وقال جونسون إن مريم  انخرطت في حياة ليل لاس فيغاس مع اصدقائها وبدأت تتجاهله. وقبل عام تقريبا هجرته،  ويعيش جونسون حاليا مع زوجة والده. 
وقال جونسون في المقابلة "في صميم أعماقها،  تعلم مريم أنني أحببتها أكثر من أي شيء في العالم". وأضاف "أستطيع ان اقول إنني  أحببت كل دقيقة أمضيتها معها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*أسترالية تفشل في أخذ أطفالها الثلاثة قبل ترحيلها من  المملكة*
دبلوماسي  أسترالي في الرياض يحرّض مواطنته المبعدة: أمطري السعوديين بـ "الجحيم"



طلب قنصل أسترالي في الرياض من امرأة أسترالية رحلت إلى بلدها, الجمعة  15/1/2010, أن "تمطر السعوديين بالجحيم"، بعد أن فشلت مساعيه في ترحيل أبنائها  الثلاثة معها، حيث بقوا مع والدهم اليمني في الرياض.
وذكرت الأسترالية جينيفر  بيريل في لقاء صحفي نشر الإثنين 18/1/2010 في صحيفة "سيدني مورنينغ هيرالد", أنها  أجبرت على مغادرة المملكة من دون أبنائها الثلاثة، رغم توسلاتها للسفارة  بمساعدتها.
وأضافت بيريل، وهي مسلمة تبلغ من العمر 33 عاما وكانت تعمل في جامعة  اليمامة، أنه بعد صراع طويل مع زوجها السابق، وصلتها تعليمات بأن عليها مغادرة  المملكة هذا الشهر, وأنه ليس لديها حق باصطحاب أبنائها، وذلك بناء على حكم قضائي  لمصلحة زوجها.
ولجأت بيريل إلى سفارة بلادها للبحث عن حل، وفي الثامن من ديسمبر  الماضي اتصل بها السفير الأسترالي في الرياض كيفن ماغي، وأخبرها أنه بإمكانها أخذ  أطفالها.
وقالت إن أطفالها لا يملكون جوازات سفر، ولذلك فقد وافقت السفارة على  إعطائهم جوازات سفر "طارئة" لأنهم يحملون الجنسية الأسترالية، غير أنه عندما ذهب  القنصل الأسترالي بنجامين فان إلديك لمقابلة مسؤولين سعوديين حول الأمر، أخبروه أن  طلب التأشيرات الأصلي موجود في أحد أقسام الشرطة بالرياض.   
وبعد أن زار القنصل  إلديك قسم الشرطة، عاد وأخبر بيريل أن عليها أن تتقبل الواقع وأن تسافر من دون  أبنائها.  
وأضاف إلديك: الأستراليون لا يستطيعون التدخل في القوانين السعودية،  وأعرف أنه أمر صعب مغادرة المملكة من دون أطفالك، لكن عندما تصلين إلى أستراليا  "أمطريهم بالجحيم مقابل ما عملوه معك"، وذلك في إشارة إلى أن عليها أن تلجأ إلى  الإعلام.
من جانبه, قال متحدث باسم الخارجية الأسترالية إنه تم تقديم المساعدة  لبيريل وأطفالها منذ عام 2007، مشيرا إلى أنها كانت موضوع تحقيق بسبب "مخالفة  إجرامية جدية" في السعودية، دون أن يحدّد نوع المخالفة.

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

يااعلي  :weird: 
كأن حالت الإنتحار والقتل زايدة ياادافع البلا..
وكأن سالفة الإنتحار عجبت البعض وهابين
فيها مفكرينها طريقة للتخلص من الحياة بسهولة ..
الله يجيرنا من الأيام الجاية ..
العجل يافرج الله ..
الله يسلم دياااتك شمووع وعساش على القوة
موفقة بإذن الباري ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نسيم ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

ويسلم لي الحضور الغالي

يوفقك لكل خير

----------

